# Software to unpack rar files



## Timadams (Mar 21, 2005)

Please can anyone recommend any free download software to unpack rar files?

can you provide links for me?

Thanks


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

7-Zip
http://sourceforge.net/projects/sevenzip/
or 
http://www.freebielist.com/ziputilities.htm


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I use unzipthemall..its free and works

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/unzipall.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Timadams (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone - that is perfect information.

Tim


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

